# What kind of sit-on-top kayak do you have?



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I am going to be buying a sit-on-top kayak soon and wanted to see what everyone had. If ya'll don't mind tell me what you have and what you like about it (ex: Tarpon 120).

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Jackson Coosa, love everything about it. Great river Yak! 

*BTW:* It's my first Yak


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Got three of them, paddled many others. Newest is the coosa, best sot available, no glaring weakness, have had it out several trips, overnight's and in some heavy flows, can't tel you how much I love boat. Another sot is the tarpon 100, until I got the coosa it was the bees knees, but the hull has too much keel. Pm me for more info, heading to father's day dinner


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a Malibu X-Factor. Reviewers say it is big, heavy, and slow, but that works for me since I'm pretty much the same way. At 6'5" and normally between 250 and 270 lbs I wanted something stable with a high weight capacity. It will supposedly carry 600 lbs and space wise will carry more than I need. If needed, I can fit two 5 gallon buckets w/lids under the front hatch plus a 52 quart cooler in the rear tank well.

It paddles well on flat water and I've never had any problems steering on moving water. I generally paddle the creeks in SE Indiana or the Ohio River. I've also had it on both the Whitewater River and Little Miami River. I really enjoy it in the saltwater, its been to Florida 4 times and Texas once in both the intracoastal waterways and the Gulf of Mexico.

I did have some warranty issues where the manufacturer dropped the ball but I would probably buy another X-Factor if I needed to replace mine.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Malibu Stealth 12

Likes: Stable and more storage than anyone could ever need. Tracks pretty well.
Dislike: Weight (60lbs.). More hatches equals more leakage.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of good information so far between this and all the reviews I have been reading on the 4 or 5 boats I have been considering. I have tested a about 6-7 different ones. While many like the Coosa, when I tried one I liked it for fishing but I do more than fish out of my yak, I want something a bit longer so that eliminated the Coosa from my list. I really like the Tarpon 120 & 140, OK Prowler 13T, Necky Vector 13 and even though it is not as pricey as the others the Pescador 12 which from everything I have read is the old Tarpon 120. I'll be buying one in a day or so once I make up my mind.

Many thanks,
Andy


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The coosa is 11' 6", how much longer you want? If your doing mostly flatwater, the tarpon is a good choice, but it doesn't preform well in current, like most other sot's because of the hull design's, too much keel, great for speed and tracking, awful for turning and current. Had the coosa out on buckeye lake with my kids, very happy with the speed and tracking. One of the best things our has over any kayak I've paddled is your butt never gets wet, can't beat that...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Andy,
I don't know what your expressed needs are, but if it's mostly flatwater and you want some length, make sure you check out some of the hybrids: Native Ultimate and Wilderness Systems Commander.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I have tried the hybrids Bubbagon, they are ok, but I have narrowed it down to the Tarpon 120, Prowler 13T and Vector 13. Going down to D&D Outfitters after work tomorrow to look the 3 over again and make my purchase. Leaning towards the Vector 13 because a buddy has one and uses it for everything and loves the heck out of it. Hopefully I can get some good weather Friday evening and Saturday morning to get some fishing in before heading to NE Ohio for a family event.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

What type of water do you plan to float mostly? The vector looks like a great flat water boat, plenty of storage, fast. I works paddle before you buy, on the type of water you plan on using it. I had about the same boat a few years back I bought without trying it, I river fish mostly, and after one trip I sold it, didn't do what I wanted, it was fast, but didn't like current, it would turn , more like snap turn after
A rifle due to the hull design, lol. If I lake or pond fished I would keep it. Without knowing what your planning to useit on, the choices you gave the tarpon is hard to beat, they have been around awhile and have refined the model to be a great all around boat, I'd still like a few changes, but I love that boat, my 12 year old does too, he's glad I have the coosa so he gets to, float it now.
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a Tarpon 100. I have been really happy with it but I still want a Hobie. I was going to get a Tarpon 120 but I found a used Tarpon 100. What I likes most about it is the rails on the side so you can easily adjust where you rods and fishing finder are at.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I have taken my buddy's Vector down several different creeks/rivers and it handled very nicely. They aren't BSing in the reviews when they say it handles more like a SIK but has the stability of a SOT kayak. I have been kayaking for years and just sold my Pungo 140 which I have taken down the Big Darby, Licking and several other local waterways so I feel comfortable with the Vector or Tarpon. Didn't get to take the Prowler down any moving water which is why I am leaning towards the Vector and possibly the Tarpon 120. Plus for really tight creeks and rivers that I am not fishing I am eventually getting the LL Remix XP10.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The Necky 13 looks like an awesome boat, for sure. It doesn't look like you can go wrong.

And on a side note, I too LOVE that Liquid Logic Remix XP10!! Oh my!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The remix looks awesome, a buddy has one but never uses it because he has a leash...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My dude, Holbrook has one. I've paddled it and it's the real deal, badass boat.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Well after giving each a try one more time it came down to the Vector and Tarpon 120. The Tarpon 120 won, the Vector lacked storage and the Tarpon seat was far more comfortable. I got a heck of a deal by going down to D&D Outfitters in Cinci, it was a new 2010 for $609. I went with the green and white color mix that they tried last year. The only other color they had left was the blue and I just wasn't digging that. Now to start saving for the XP10.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats, hope you enjoy it for many years, bad news is it's a sickness, you never stop at one, I'm up to five, lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Compared to the rest of you, I'm paddling a Yugo, but it does everything I need it to do! I picked up a Future Beach Angler 160 SOT at Dunham's a few years back. 

What I like:

-price easily fit into my budget
-incredibly stable, I have yet to have any accidents (knock on wood)
-paddles easy and tracks well, good because I fish a lot of flat water
-great storage space, and secure internal storage
-comfortable to sit in, I usually am out for 4+ hours

What I added:

-simple anchor system
-milk crate with fly rod holder mounted to it

The anchor system I use only in 2 situations, river fishing and on real windy days on lakes when I am being blown around too fast or in the wrong direction. I installed an eye bolt at the front of the boat and run my anchor line through a few cleats back to the cockpit area. My dumbbell anchor I secure to the anchor line with a large metal snap, so for river fishing I keep the anchor off the front of the boat to point me upstream. In lakes, I can remove the weight from the front, attach it to the other end of the line near the cockpit and anchor off any part of the boat I need to (either side or towards the rear) depending on the wind. One of the biggest selling points for me on a SOT was the internal storage. I almost solely fly fish, and I have the ability to store a rigged, full-length fly rod (my longest is 9'6") internally either on the drive to the lake/stream or if I am going to be going through some rough water and am concerned about losing or damaging a rod.

The main negative comment I read and researched before buying this boat was the weight. Empty it weights 57lbs if memory serves me correct. But when I researched the weights of other comparable boats in the same general size, there wasn't more than a few pounds difference between them. Weight has not been a factor for me with this boat, period. I transport it in the bed of my truck with a bed extender in the hitch, and loading/unloading/transport is a breeze.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's my new toy, didn't realize it but it is a 2011, just not one of the regular color schemes which kind of why I liked it so much.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

ajarvi said:


> Here's my new toy, didn't realize it but it is a 2011, just not one of the regular color schemes which kind of why I liked it so much.


Looks good. Here are a few pictures to show how I installed my fish finder. I wanted to set it up so I can easily remove it when needed.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I like your thinking Keith, I haven't decided on whether I am going to permanently mount anything to mine or not seeing I plan to use it for non-fishing trips.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome yak! Congrats!
Color me green with envy.


----------

